# Polled goat with knobs on his head



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi! I don't have a lot of experience with polled animals so I'm hoping to get info here. I have a 7 week old buckling. I believe him to be polled since he doesn't have horns breaking through but he has huge knobs on his head. His sire is polled so it is definitely a possibility. What do you think?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

That's very normal.
He looks polled.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Polled goats can get scurs. He definitely looks polled to me.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, if he is 7 weeks old with no pointy horns, I would say almost definitely polled. By 7 weeks, bucklings usually have pretty substantial little horns. There are all different kinds of polled. I think that is called "giraffe polled."


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I only have one other goat, a doe, that is polled. Her head is more flat. I didn't realize there were different types of polled.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

My five year old polled buck's head looks just like that.


----------

